

Ask HN: Has anyone tried "burst" advertising on iPhone/iPad? - ektimo

Has anyone tried "burst" mobile advertising on iPhone/iPad? How did it work out? Any recommendations for how to decide whether to go for it or strategy?<p>Thanks!
======
cmelbye
What is "burst" advertising?

~~~
gyardley
It involves a fast 'burst' of ad spend, to drive as many installs as possible
in as short a time as possible.

This is because the goal is to get onto a 'top free' or 'top paid' list (for
your category or overall) and those are based on a short-term rolling average
of units downloaded.

In other words, it's to your advantage to spend your marketing budget all at
once, instead of gradually.

Yes, it works, if the budget's high enough and your app's appealing enough for
the ad creative to actually drive installs. It can also backfire
spectacularly.

